# Ear Flop - advice



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay, Jonezie has one ear that does the typical Pit rose point and the other is floppy (almost the perfect flop). I'm in the midst of deciding if I want to crop her ears or not but before I make that decision has anyone seen where the flop will start to draw up to match the other or do you think her ears will stick like that? I know her ears will change a lot but I was just curious if anyone else has seen that.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

how old is she?


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

awwwww floppy ears or not she's soooooo cute....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah you will not know what her ears are going to till it's too late to crop. That makes the decision hard because the ears will continue to change as they teeth. IMO she has really long ears and I would crop, if her ears were shorter I would think about keeping them.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

As a pup, my gal Apache had what I call "dumbo ears". They looked huge for her head and where full drop. As her head grew the ears fit her face and actually went into beautiful perfect rose ears.

Puppies go through growth spurts and as they do that and teeth ears do crazy things. Some will then sit perfectly others will not unless you help them along.

You can wait it out and just see what happens like I did with mine or you can start taping and gluing to help them .

Here is the link to the thread on ears to help you out if you want to keep them natural. Just click the title below:
***http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html#post212869***


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

She'll be 14 weeks on saturday so I have till Nov. 7th to make the appointment. 

Thanks everyone that posted. Patch - thanks for posting the other one to about the gluing. I'll look into that.


----------



## Super33 (Sep 25, 2009)

How old is too old to glue ears? I have a pup that'll be 7 months old in a week and one of his ears flops forward and the other does not. I would like to try gluing the floppy ear but I'm afraid it might be too late.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with having HOUND HEARS =)


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Rileys did the dang flop and I let em alone...they turned out looking pretty good.


----------



## Super33 (Sep 25, 2009)

So when is too late to glue? And at what age are the ears done developing and in their final positions?


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Good question...I tried gluing Vegas's ears, but it didn't really work for me. The fabric glue is like elmers and doesn't seem to stick very well.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

i don't have a picture but I'll get one.
Sativa and her dad both have the goofiest ears.
lol
your dogs remind me of them actually lol


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok - Jonezie reminds me of our Josey. Personally I love the ears whatever they are doing. Josey is over a year now and she does all kinds of things with her ears. We love them.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

GTR said:


> Good question...I tried gluing Vegas's ears, but it didn't really work for me. The fabric glue is like elmers and doesn't seem to stick very well.


You use the glue that women use to glue on fake eyelashes, it is very strong, and non toxic. I find that you have the best success if you start gluing by 9-12 weeks until 4-5 months. I glued my pug's ears from 9 weeks til about 13 weeks, and they fell. I glued my EB from 8 weeks til 4 months, and he has perfect rose ears.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

my pups having the same issue... hes 10 weeks now so im hoping he grows out of it but if not ill leave it... looks cute that way


----------



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

yea my little Mia went through some changes with her ears. We were hoping they would be down like her dad, but all of a sudden her ears started to arch back (started on the right....two weeks later the left) and til this day they stay arched back. Every now and then they stand right up when she hears something, the weirdest thing to see on a pitbull lol....


----------



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

Before...









After....









and the random ears up...


----------

